# Captain's Cove 2012



## Bob (Apr 12, 2012)

Captain's Cove 2012
May 26, 2012
Bridgeport, CT

http://union.cubingusa.com/captainscove2012/index.php

Same place as usual.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 12, 2012)

I might go, not sure. And how come the marker in the google map in the travel section is located in washington dc?


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 12, 2012)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 12, 2012)

YESSSSS. Registered!


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll probably go. Have to check with my parents. 
Lol, I'll go for 4x4 BLD if I go here.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 12, 2012)

I want(need) Rubik's Clock.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

This. Will. Be. The. Comp. Where. I. Redeem. Myself. (in magic)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 12, 2012)

Might bring my entire club here, end of the year trip


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll be going there, as usual. Since it has 4x4 BLD, I should start practicing it, and I never even attempted a full 4x4 BLD solve yet...


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I'll be going there, as usual. Since it has 4x4 BLD, I should start practicing it, and I never even attempt a full 4x4 BLD solve yet...


 
Ditto here. I'm just too lazy.

Question: If your magic comes loose while doing your official solves, are you allowed to pull out a paper clip and restring it?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Question: If your magic comes loose while doing your official solves, are you allowed to pull out a paper clip and restring it?



Not during a solve, but between solves yes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2012)

why would anyone need a paper clip to fix their magic >.<


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> why would anyone need a paper clip to fix their magic >.<


 
I actually don't fix it with a paper clip. I use it when my fingers hurt.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> why would anyone need a paper clip to fix their magic >.<


 
It's much easier to fix while using a paper clip. I can't string it without one. It's just too hard.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2012)

you guys should learn how to string magic...


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 12, 2012)

My city! Not even sure if I'm going. Barely practice anymore.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> you guys should learn how to string magic...


 
-__-


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> you guys should learn how to string magic...


 
I totally understand fixing a string or two with one's finger, but personally when I restrung my magic (all 16 strings) I used a paper clip so that my finger wouldn't hurt so bad afterwards.

Considering I live about 2 hours 30 minutes away, the 9:30 registration might work in my favor. I'll have to have a discussion with my parents.


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2012)

Why do I go to everything?


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol the schedule is incomplete.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I totally understand fixing a string or two with one's finger, but personally when I restrung my magic (all 16 strings) I used a paper clip so that my finger wouldn't hurt so bad afterwards.


 
I don't understand why your fingers would hurt after restringing a magic without a paperclip. What makes them hurt? I'm inclined to agree with Dan - if you twist the pieces the proper way to string the magic and put the string on the correct way, it shouldn't require much pressure at all. I would think I could spend several hours restringing magics without a paperclip and my fingers would still feel fine. (Sometimes I feel like I've done just that when my daughters are practicing - maybe that's why I've gotten fairly good at restringing.)


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 12, 2012)

Who cares about whether u should restring a magic with a paper clip or not?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't understand why your fingers would hurt after restringing a magic without a paperclip. What makes them hurt? I'm inclined to agree with Dan - if you twist the pieces the proper way to string the magic and put the string on the correct way, it shouldn't require much pressure at all. I would think I could spend several hours restringing magics without a paperclip and my fingers would still feel fine. (Sometimes I feel like I've done just that when my daughters are practicing - maybe that's why I've gotten fairly good at restringing.)



The problem is that a lot of people just try pulling the string over the corner, which just stretches out the string and hurts your fingers or forces you to use a paper clip. Once you actually learn how to restring it (using the twist method), using a paper clip seems like the silliest thing ever.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 12, 2012)

This is getting a bit off-topic lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't even use a paper clip, and I string them in ~6 minutes.
btw, any idea on when the schedule will be complete? It'll be better for planning c:


----------



## Bob (Apr 12, 2012)

It WAS there...not sure what happened. I'll look into this.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> It WAS there...not sure what happened. I'll look into this.


 
The mystery of the disappearing schedule xD


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm assuming we're paying at the venue? There wasn't an option to pay on the site.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I'm assuming we're paying at the venue? There wasn't an option to pay on the site.


 
Yes, most likely.

I DEMAND SOME SQUARE-1.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yes, most likely.
> 
> I DEMAND SOME SQUARE-1.


 
I don't appreciate such demands. There is already one competition being held in Connecticut this spring with Square-1. We don't need two.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bob said:


> I don't appreciate such demands. There is already one competition being held in Connecticut this spring with Square-1. We don't need two.


 
Lol, sorry Bob. (you sound angry)


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 13, 2012)

so this is on a dock? intresting


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm curious why the organizer chose 5BLD as an event... I'm not sure how many people will participate. However, it will be awesome to watch if anyone does.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 13, 2012)

This comp is outdoors correct?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 13, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> so this is on a dock? intresting



Yes. I would pop as little as possible.

Anyway, hopefully I'll make it. Its only an hour away and last year was really fun. I was going to procrastinate on learning 4BLD till the summer but since the opportunity presents itself I may give it a shot.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 13, 2012)

OMG. I live in this state. Better start practicing my 4BLD.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 13, 2012)

Considering my favorable proximity to this competition, I just may have to go.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm coming.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 13, 2012)

Bob fails. This is the website: http://union.cubingusa.com/captainscove2012/index.php


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOO What happened to my 4BLD?


----------



## cityzach (Apr 13, 2012)

D'oh!
Time to register again.

EDIT: NO! We have to pay online. I hate having to do that! And I can't pay because a paypal error message keeps appearing.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 13, 2012)

cityzach said:


> D'oh!
> Time to register again.
> 
> EDIT: NO! We have to pay online. I hate having to do that! And I can't pay because a paypal error message keeps appearing.


That happened to me too. T.T


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 13, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> That happened to me too. T.T


 
Registration is closed temporarily.


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2012)

cityzach said:


> This comp is outdoors correct?


 
Yes. I know this all too well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 13, 2012)

FYI, wear sunscreen


----------



## cityzach (Apr 13, 2012)

How exactly does an outdoor comp work? How do are the timers plugged in? (A lot of extension cords im guessing). And what if it rains on the day of the comp?

EDIT: Ignore this comment.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2012)

cityzach said:


> How exactly does an outdoor comp work? How do are the timers plugged in? (A lot of extension cords im guessing). And what if it rains on the day of the comp?


 
What? They run on 8 D cell batteries each.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 13, 2012)

Bob said:


> What? They run on 8 D cell batteries each.


 
Facepalm. I'm stupid.


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2012)

cityzach said:


> How exactly does an outdoor comp work? How do are the timers plugged in? (A lot of extension cords im guessing). And what if it rains on the day of the comp?
> 
> EDIT: Ignore this comment.



As for the second part of your question, we are under a tent on the boardwalk. Rain without a great deal of wind shouldn't be a problem for the actual competition, but it would definitely make it not pleasant outside.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 14, 2012)

gonna sign up


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 14, 2012)

D'oh, 4x4 BLD is gone! 20% not gonna go, but I'll sign up.
Goals:
2x2: sub-6 average
3x3: sub-20 average
4x4: sub-1:30 average
5x5: sub-2:50 average
3x3 OH: sub-45 average
3x3 BLD: a sub-6 success
Rubik's Magic: TO REDEEM MYSELF
Master Magic: To not fail (or at least a sub-3.5 average)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I can go. And for the first time I'm actually competing in everything.
Goals:
2x2: Sub-6
3x3: Sub-17 (Hopefully Round 2)
4x4: Sub-1:40
5x5: Sub-3:10
OH: Don't really care, sub-1
BLD: Sub-3:10 (preferably sub-3) success
Magic: Sub-2
Master Magic: Don't really care but sub-6 would be nice. Lost my Magic at MIT.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 14, 2012)

Might as well put my goals here...
Event:Single/Average
2x2:Lolsingle/sub-6
3x3:sub-13/sub-15
4x4:sub-1/sub-1:10
5x5:sub-2/wateva
OH:sub-25/sub-30
BLD:success
Magic: podium
MMAgic:sub-3/sub-3.5


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 14, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: sub 6 average
3x3: sub 20 single
4x4: sub 1:40 average
5x5: sub 3:30 single
OH: sub 35 average
BLD: sub 1:30
Magic: sub 1.7
Master Magic: no clue


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 14, 2012)

Registration is back up, with no pre-payment.

4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD are listed as tentative events.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 14, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 12 single, sub 14.5 avg
4x4: sub 1
5x5: sub 1:55
OH: sub 30 single, sub 40 avg
Magic: podium
Master magic: WR


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 14, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 5
> 3x3: sub 12 single, sub 14.5 avg
> 4x4: sub 1
> ...



Yeah right.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHA it'll happen soon.
anyway, more realistically, i'm hoping for a sub 2 average.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 5
> 3x3: sub 12 single, sub 14.5 avg
> 4x4: sub 1
> ...




Please!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 15, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Please!!


 
Will Ernie throw a fit if Zach gets WR?
And yay Colin is coming.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha, well I think it will be interesting to see who wins this comp/yale. I am easily capable of a sub 2.1 avg if i do good.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 15, 2012)

signed up!
Goals:
3x3 get into 2nd round 
2x2 get 2nd round and get a sub-7 solve

Wish there was pyraminx. and will there be a mystery event?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 16, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Will Ernie throw a fit if Zach gets WR?
> And yay Colin is coming.


 
Your damn right he is!! I've never felt more appreciated.

And I'm going to try learning 4BLD. Though it took me 5 months to learn 3BLD. But I'm going to try. First I need to watch Dan Sarnelli's HIBS 2-4. It is going to be super fun either way. Is Sky coming again?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of sub-2:30 BLD success. You think sub-2:10 is a good shot at placing?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 25, 2012)

I cant wait to go! hope there will be a mystery event


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Will Ernie throw a fit if Zach gets WR?
> And yay Colin is coming.


 
I kinda doubt it, considering the WR avg is faster than his PB single...


----------



## Kian (Apr 25, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I've been getting a lot of sub-2:30 BLD success. You think sub-2:10 is a good shot at placing?


 
Yes. A very good shot.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 7, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Your damn right he is!! I've never felt more appreciated.


 
Well, you were the first to talk to me and introduce yourself during my first competition.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 12, 2012)

Magic and Master Magic during Lunch, eh? I'm doing my magic solves first so my hands don't get all oily if we're having pizza.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Magic and Master Magic during Lunch, eh? I'm doing my magic solves first so my hands don't get all oily if we're having pizza.


 
You get a voucher to the seafood place at the Cove. I'm pretty sure they don't have pizza, but you can get good fried fishy stuff.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> You get a voucher to the seafood place at the Cove. I'm pretty sure they don't have pizza, but you can get good fried fishy stuff.


 
Right. You coming to the competition?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2012)

If I'm not working I'd like to come.


----------



## Noahaha (May 12, 2012)

Any word on 4/5 BLD?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 12, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Any word on 4/5 BLD?


 
Most likely happening on the side throughout the day.


----------



## Noahaha (May 12, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Most likely happening on the side throughout the day.


 
Yay!


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm also pretty sure they don't have pizza.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> Yeah, I'm also pretty sure they don't have pizza.


 
I checked the menu  Only burgers and seafood. 

Also... I won't be going to this.


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> I checked the menu  Only burgers and seafood.
> 
> Also... I won't be going to this.


 
boo you suck


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> boo you suck


 
missing out on a day of work and driving 6+ hours for an outdoor comp with only 2-5 and magic? mebbe not


----------



## HelpCube (May 13, 2012)

If there's a mystery event, it better not be the salad bacon again. That stuff was disgusting.


----------



## Skullush (May 13, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> You get a voucher to the seafood place at the Cove. I'm pretty sure they don't have pizza, but you can get good fried fishy stuff.


 
I love seafood o:


----------



## cityzach (May 13, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I love seafood o:


 
I hate seafood o:


----------



## Kian (May 13, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I hate seafood o:


 
They have non-seafood options. You'll find something.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 13, 2012)

http://www.captainscoveseaport.com/2012_menu1.jpg

enjoy your choices.


----------



## cityzach (May 13, 2012)

There's definitively a lot of stuff on that menu besides seafood that i would enjoy, so not a problem


----------



## Noahaha (May 13, 2012)

Revised goals:

Sub 1:10 BLD
Sub 10:00 4BLD
5BLD success

Sub 1:30 4x4
Sub 3 5x5
Sub 22 3x3
Sub 7 2x2
Sub 33 OH


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 15, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> If there's a mystery event, it better not be the salad bacon again. That stuff was disgusting.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I hate seafood o:


 
Us Asians LOVE LOVE SEAFOOD.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes. A very good shot.


 
Excellent. Looking forward to it.

This was my favorite competition last year, i hope its like that again. Let's all pray it doesn't rain!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Revised goals:
> 
> Sub 1:10 BLD
> Sub 10:00 4BLD
> ...


 
Sorry for the double post everyone. Alright Noah, so we're getting top 2 for BLD, right?


----------



## Noahaha (May 16, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Sorry for the double post everyone. Alright Noah, so we're getting top 2 for BLD, right?


 
Well I'm going for top 1. You'd better be sub 2 by now. What's your PB?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Well I'm going for top 1. You'd better be sub 2 by now. What's your PB?


 1:47 something. And alas, I'm am not sub-2. Anything from 1:50 to 2:40.


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

2x2: Sub-5.5
3x3: Sub-15
4x4: Sub-1:15
5x5: Sub-2:10
OH: Sub-25
BLD: Sub-2:00

I like round numbers... As well as seafood.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 16, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Might as well put my goals here...
> Event:Single/Average
> 2x2:Lolsingle/sub-6
> 3x3:sub-13/sub-15
> ...


 
Screw it, I'm shooting big, I want 3 sub-1s in my 4x4 average. Also, I don't care about magics anymore.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 17, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Bridgeport+CT+USCT0019:1:US

Ten-day forecast says rain. Let's hope that changes...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 17, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Bridgeport+CT+USCT0019:1:US
> 
> Ten-day forecast says rain. Let's hope that changes...



Nooooooooo. Please be sunny, hot, and clear skies.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 17, 2012)

aaaaaaaaand that's why I'm not going


----------



## brandbest1 (May 18, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Nooooooooo. Please be sunny, hot, and clear skies.


 
Don't jinx it, Mike!


----------



## HelpCube (May 18, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Bridgeport+CT+USCT0019:1:US
> 
> Ten-day forecast says rain. Let's hope that changes...


 
I might just be blind, but doesn't it say high 71 and 20% rain?


----------



## cityzach (May 18, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> I might just be blind, but doesn't it say high 71 and 20% rain?


 
I see that too. I have no idea what everyone else is talking about...


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 18, 2012)

if the competition had pyraminx, i would get podium


----------



## brandbest1 (May 18, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> if the competition had pyraminx, i would get podium


 
OH WOW i just realized that you average the same as me. (but a little bit faster)


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> I might just be blind, but doesn't it say high 71 and 20% rain?


 


cityzach said:


> I see that too. I have no idea what everyone else is talking about...



It changed since Tim posted it.


----------



## HelpCube (May 18, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> It changed since Tim posted it.


 
Yay . Hope it stays that way, we've had great weather every year I've gone.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> OH WOW i just realized that you average the same as me. (but a little bit faster)


 pyraminx 5.62, 8.37, 11.41, 7.43, 8.53 avg 8.11


----------



## brandbest1 (May 20, 2012)

Registration closes in approximately 2 hours!

I'm signed up for 4BLD and 5BLD even though I never had an attempt on either of those and I don't know how to solve 5BLD. But I think I got an idea for 5BLD without using M2. So, I'm signed up for it!



cityzach said:


> How exactly does an outdoor comp work? How do are the timers plugged in? (A lot of extension cords im guessing). *And what if it rains on the day of the comp?*



ZACH YOU JINXED IT 

REVISED GOALS:
2x2: To have all of my solves not fail
3x3: sub 20 average 
4x4: sub 1:30
5x5: beat my competition pb and make the cutoff (if there is one)
3BLD: sub-6 success
4BLD: success
5BLD: to figure out how this works
OH: to not fail
Magic: NNNNAAAAARRRRR BABY
M.Magic: podium


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Registration closes in approximately 2 hours!
> 
> I'm signed up for 4BLD and 5BLD even though I never had an attempt on either of those and I don't know how to solve 5BLD. But I think I got an idea for 5BLD without using M2. So, I'm signed up for it!



You can learn M2 in like 5 minutes.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You can learn M2 in like 5 minutes.


 
I can't intake it for some reason. For some odd reason I can do r2 on 4BLD but not M2 on 3x3. (i think that makes sense)


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> (i think that makes sense)


 
I assure you it does not.


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

Haha no Brandon it says its not supposed to rain...


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

I hope I get a success in 4BLD... Yesterday I attempted 5 times and all DNFs (~15 min), some were only off by a couple of pieces. After the fifth one I got frustrated and consequently broke my 4x4. Lol.

Sooo I'm not feeling too good about that. How many attempts do we get?


----------



## brandbest1 (May 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I hope I get a success in 4BLD... Yesterday I attempted 5 times and all DNFs (~15 min), some were only off by a couple of pieces. After the fifth one I got frustrated and consequently broke my 4x4. Lol.
> 
> Sooo I'm not feeling too good about that. How many attempts do we get?


 
It says best of 2 on the website.



cityzach said:


> Haha no Brandon it says its not supposed to rain...



:fp Stupid me. I'm so behind.


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> It says best of 2 on the website.


 
Oh, I didn't see that 

Well then I need to step it up with 4BLD...
...once I get a new 4x4 in the mail.


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

What did you do to your 4x4? xD


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> What did you do to your 4x4? xD


 
Threw it on the ground. Core broke.
Apparently the carpet didn't provide as much impulse as I thought it would in my blinding rage. Lol.


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Threw it on the ground. Core broke.
> Apparently the carpet didn't provide as much impulse as I thought it would in my blinding rage. Lol.


 
Haha I did the same thing with mine, except on a hard wood floor. The whole cube exploded and one of the core pieces popped out. Luckily i just screwed it back on and everything was fine haha


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Haha I did the same thing with mine, except on a hard wood floor. The whole cube exploded and one of the core pieces popped out. Luckily i just screwed it back on and everything was fine haha


 
Was yours a Dayan+mf8?


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Was yours a Dayan+mf8?


 
Nope, Shengshou v3


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Nope, Shengshou v3


 
Oh. Then maybe I could fix mine if I ever feel like it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Revised goals:
> 
> Sub 1:10 BLD
> Sub 10:00 4BLD
> ...


 
Umm....yeah....about Dixon....feel free to just win BLD...


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Umm....yeah....about Dixon....feel free to just win BLD...


 
Don't forget about Mike!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Don't forget about Mike!!!


 
After today's awful performance at Kansas, I think I'm gonna have to do nonstop BLD...gotta make this comp a battle.


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> After today's awful performance at Kansas, I think I'm gonna have to do nonstop BLD...gotta make this comp a battle.


 
Your last two posts contradict each other...

But I say go for it. Make it fun.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Your last two posts contradict each other...
> 
> But I say go for it. Make it fun.


 
They do  im a nub and change my kind to easily.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 20, 2012)

I only need to revise a couple of my goals.

2x2: sub-6
3x3: sub-17
4x4: sub-1:45
5x4: sub-3:10
OH: Sub-55
BLD: Sub-2, podium if possible
Magic: Sub-2
Master Magic: Sub-6

Can I buy a Master Magic (preferably ghosthand or LA) from somebody?


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

Can you register there? My sister is coming and she hasn't registered yet.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a timer with a data port that they'd be willing to sell to me? Mine still doesn't work with any of my computers.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 22, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I only need to revise a couple of my goals.
> 
> 2x2: sub-6
> 3x3: sub-17
> ...


 
What happened to your old one?

Also, will anybody bring lubix there or something like that? My cube is starving from lube (yes my cube has an internal soul).


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Also, will anybody bring lubix there or something like that? My cube is starving from lube (yes my cube has an internal soul).



I'll have maru and diff oil, but not Lubix.

I'm really curious about whether you can register there, if anyone knows...


----------



## cityzach (May 22, 2012)

of course you can. it will just cost more.


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

cityzach said:


> of course you can. it will just cost more.


 
Ok cool. It just normally says on the website the price for not registering.


----------



## Kian (May 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Ok cool. It just normally says on the website the price for not registering.


 
You should email Peter to let him know you plan on registering at the door.


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

Kian said:


> You should email Peter to let him know you plan on registering at the door.


 
It would just be for my sister, but I don't even know if she's competing.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 25, 2012)

Say my cube pops... How close are we, if at all, to water? It is outside on a dock-like structure, correct?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 25, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Say my cube pops... How close are we, if at all, to water? It is outside on a dock-like structure, correct?



Cracks in the dock-like structure are too small for 3x3 pieces. If a small big cube piece falls off the table, you better pray it doesn't fall through. The edges of the dock are something like 15-20 feet behind the table, so you're good on that part. There are a bunch of youtube vids where you can see this type of stuff.

like dis


----------



## masterofthebass (May 25, 2012)

I've lost a 5x5 center cap to scramblers at Captain's before. RIP you little bastard.


----------



## cityzach (May 25, 2012)

Looks like the weather is gonna be perfect!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 25, 2012)

is anyone selling a pryaminx? mine broke


----------



## Divineskulls (May 25, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Cracks in the dock-like structure are too small for 3x3 pieces. If a small big cube piece falls off the table, you better pray it doesn't fall through. The edges of the dock are something like 15-20 feet behind the table, so you're good on that part. There are a bunch of youtube vids where you can see this type of stuff.
> 
> like dis
> (video)



Thanks, I've seen the videos, but I guess I didn't look closely enough. xD Thank god the only think that pops is my OH cube.


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Looks like the weather is gonna be perfect!


 
30% chance of rain and thunderstorms now. Let's hope we get lucky.


----------



## cityzach (May 26, 2012)

Kian said:


> 30% chance of rain and thunderstorms now. Let's hope we get lucky.


 
What exactly happens if it were to rain? would the competition be canceled..?


----------



## brandbest1 (May 26, 2012)

cityzach said:


> What exactly happens if it were to rain? would the competition be canceled..?


 
Cross your fingers that it doesn't. 

On an unfortunate side note, my Lingao magic is clearly not living up to my standards (breaking every fifth solve, don't want to replace the strings. I'm gonna use my ghost hand there (i don't think anybody cares though)

Exactly 14 hours until competition starts! Hope it doesn't rain and I have fun there!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 26, 2012)

IT BETTER NOT RAIN


----------



## Blindbiker22 (May 26, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> is anyone selling a pryaminx? mine broke


 
If you want I'll sell you a meffert's pyra tomorrow.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 26, 2012)

Blindbiker22 said:


> If you want I'll sell you a meffert's pyra tomorrow.



Ok. I'll be wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

So excited! See you guys in the morning =D

EDIT: I'm having wrist pain from cubing for the first time. Any tips?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2012)

Kian said:


> 30% chance of rain and thunderstorms now. Let's hope we get lucky.


 
Maybe Brest could figure out some algs to force a weather skip. 

Can't wait to see you all there! Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## cityzach (May 26, 2012)

40% chance of rain now, but its not supposed to start till 4. So we might get a little bit of rain towards the end of the competition, but besides that it looks like its going to be a beautiful day! see you all in 2 hours!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 26, 2012)

see u all there!


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 40% chance of rain now, but its not supposed to start till 4. So we might get a little bit of rain towards the end of the competition, but besides that it looks like its going to be a beautiful day! see you all in 2 hours!


 
Just came here to post the same thing. We should be fine!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 26, 2012)

Gonna be a great comp. I'm leaving in about half an hour. See you all there. Zach, I wanna see that WR!!


----------



## cityzach (May 26, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Zach, I wanna see that WR!!


 
Not gonna happen


----------



## brandbest1 (May 26, 2012)

Leaving in half an hour! NAR coming on today! (or maybe not) 
Got a BLD success at 3:51.xx yesterday, so that increases my hopes of getting a competition success!


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

I live 20 minutes away  anyone else closer?


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

BLD was cancelled. I'll have to live with my 1:57 for another few weeks.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 26, 2012)

Winners?


----------



## Divineskulls (May 26, 2012)

Andy Smith won overall. 

I beat my 4x4 comp single and average, and my single for oh.  First 4x4 sub 1 in comp, 55.xy.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 26, 2012)

Sigh.... still a DNF in Magic... but I win get 3rd place in Master Magic and made it to the second round of 3x3!

On a side note, I got a 0.84 Magic solve, putting me 3rd in North America and 22nd in the World!

And thanks to Blindbiker22 for the Lingyun!

EDIT: SIGNATURE CHANGED.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 26, 2012)

Had a great time today, even if BLD was cancelled. Congratulations for winning Andy.


----------



## cityzach (May 26, 2012)

I did amazingly in 5x5 today, but i completely failed magic and master magic


----------



## danthecuber (May 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> BLD was cancelled. I'll have to live with my 1:57 for another few weeks.


 
I'm sorry for your loss . Is the mourning period over yet?


----------



## Noahaha (May 27, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> I'm sorry for your loss . Is the mourning period over yet?


 
Almost. I'm making up for it with an Ao100.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 27, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> On a side note, I got a 0.84 Magic solve, putting me 3rd in North America and 22nd in the World!


 I want to see this solve.


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I want to see this solve.


 
The table cried for a few minutes after you were done. So much banging!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 27, 2012)

11.48 avg w/ counting 10.3, woot. 

I picked up a few cubes that were left on the one table. Lemme know if they're yours. 
-white guhong
-white ss 4x4
-white 4x4, unsure of type

Then I just posted Andy's single from today


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 27, 2012)

got a 4 second 2x2 solve  had a lot of fun


----------



## brandbest1 (May 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> The table cried for a few minutes after you were done. So much banging!


 
I apologize to the table. I will now write a letter to Bob Burton saying how sorry I am for almost destroying a Stackmat lol.



mitch1234 said:


> I want to see this solve.



U mad bro?


----------



## Noahaha (May 27, 2012)

My only good solve today.


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2012)

*Andy Smith* - 7.50 official single



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TruKNGLOcpc[/youtubehd]


F2 R B2 R D B F' D L' B2 U' R D U' R' U L R'

y x' // inspection
U' L x' R U R D' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U' L' U x' R' F r U L' U L // COLL
U2 // EPLL skip
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.50	46	6.13	53	7.07[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.46	10	6.85	11	7.53
F2L	5.29	33	6.24	39	7.37
LL	2.21	13	5.88	14	6.33

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	28%	30%	28%
F2L/Total	71%	72%	74%
```


----------



## timspurfan (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Brest


----------



## mitch1234 (May 27, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> U mad bro?


 Well I just want to see the solve, after seeing that 0.97 avg of 5 I kind of want to see the stopping of the timer.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 29, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2012)

haha Tim wasn't affected by the crazy OH cutoff.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 29, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> haha Tim wasn't affected by the crazy OH cutoff.


 
Lol that was crazy for me.

This is gonna sound lame but: "Phil: 3x3 One-Handed is all that matters."


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2012)

Phil: How is it that your 2H average was less than 3/10 second slower than your OH average


----------



## Divineskulls (May 29, 2012)

Yay 84th in the country for 4x4 single and 96th in the country for 4x4 average!


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2012)

> Phil: How is it that your 2H average was less than 3/10 second slower than your OH average



There was only one formal round of OH so I made another one for myself.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Results are posted.


 
I'm terrible.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Phil: How is it that your 2H average was less than 3/10 second slower than your OH average


 
Check his Second round results.


----------



## HelpCube (May 29, 2012)

How in God's name did I come in 3rd for Magic. That's just sad, I don't even have one anymore.

And I can't believe I made the OH cutoff. Worst person who made the cutoff ftw .


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 29, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> haha Tim wasn't affected by the crazy OH cutoff.


 
I competed a bit early before I had to leave...just deleted my last three times.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I picked up a few cubes that were left on the one table. Lemme know if they're yours.
> -white guhong
> -white ss 4x4
> -white 4x4, unsure of type



Someone claim deeeeeez


----------



## brandbest1 (May 30, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I competed a bit early before I had to leave...just deleted my last three times.


 
Now Tim, can you answer my signature (basically asking if the second statement is true)? Bob and Kian brought up some commotion at the comp.


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuous_truth

I liked this part:



> a child might tell his parents "I ate every vegetable on my plate," when there were no vegetables on the child’s plate to begin with.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuous_truth
> 
> I liked this part:


 
The answer is that it depends on the emphasis. 

I will explain through dialogue.

It is a true statement in this usage:
A: I never wear a belt when I wear sweatpants
B: Kian always wears a belt with sweatpants.

It is false in this usage:
A: Kian always dresses funny.
B: I know, right? He always wears a belt with sweatpants.

amirite


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2012)

‎"Outside of mathematics, statements which can be characterized informally as vacuously true can be misleading. Such statements make reasonable assertions about qualified objects which do not actually exist. "

This crap doesn't fly outside of the world of pure mathematics. There is nothing more fundamentally ridiculous than making statements about objects that don't exist.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuous_truth
> 
> I liked this part:


 
If I had a dime every time Bob corrects someone, I'd be rich. 
Wait, so you're a math teacher; is Kian a math teacher also?


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

Kian said:


> ‎"Outside of mathematics, statements which can be characterized informally as vacuously true can be misleading. Such statements make reasonable assertions about qualified objects which do not actually exist. "
> 
> This crap doesn't fly outside of the world of pure mathematics. There is nothing more fundamentally ridiculous that making statements about objects that don't exist.


 
I agree. Did you guys know that all my sub 20 solves at that comp were sub 15?


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2012)

Kian said:


> ‎"Outside of mathematics, statements which can be characterized informally as vacuously true can be misleading. Such statements make reasonable assertions about qualified objects which do not actually exist. "
> 
> This crap doesn't fly outside of the world of pure mathematics. There is nothing more fundamentally ridiculous that making statements about objects that don't exist.


 
Did you expect anything else from a math major?


----------



## brandbest1 (May 30, 2012)

Anybody have the scrambles for 3x3 first round and second round?


----------



## Bob (May 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Anybody have the scrambles for 3x3 first round and second round?


 
I have all of the scrambles on my desktop in a folder.


----------

